# IVF- Long term side effects?



## Hopes2012 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi

I had my first cycle of IVF in September 2012, which sadly ended in MC in October.... It took about 2 months for my periods to return to normal, which I expected, but I am experiencing changes that I can only attribute to the IVF. I used to be a bit grumpy a day or two before my period, slightly sore breasts, a bit bloated... now I am verging on depressed from about 2-3 days AFTER my period until mid-cycle, and have sore breasts for 3 weeks out of 4.... I also get really bloated, but approx. one week AFTER my period which lasts for around 10 days.....

I have raised this with the clinic, who have just pooh-poohed it.... 

Has anyone else had similar more long term effects/changes after IVF? I am supposed to have my 2nd cycle starting soon (I needed a long break to recover) but am now having doubts because these changes are really affecting my quality of life, I'm scared they might get even worse 2nd time around....

Thanks xx


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi I think generally you feel depressed after IVF, I have two failed attempts and sometimes supress the feelings and get on with my life but then I have other times when it really gets me down and I am so low, and yeah painful, emotional periods, it messes with your mind and body


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Hopes, 

yes I worry about this too. My pmt has been awful, I'm getting cramps at weird times through the month and I still feel bloated. I had a long gap from first to second cycle of ivf and even through it wasn't my choice to wait as it was NHS, it took me that long to feel ready emotionally anyway. Nowhere near ready to go through a third cycle just yet.  

Maybe you could leave it a little longer to fully recover (and have a bit of fun) before you decide whether to go for another cycle? 

best of luck whatever you do xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think changes are unfortunately to be expected and it's just something we have to put up with. i'm jealous of your sore breasts ivf has made mine saggy! i hate it! add in some hair loss and god knows what goes on inside us. but it's that or childlessness just hoping i get a take-home baby and then i'm too busy to look in a mirror. 

my periods have changed since i started ivf but i'm quite sure that's normal given that clearly things weren't right before (or i would have got pregnant naturally) i'm sure they'll keep changing til the tx is all over and my body finds a new equilibrium. 

if i get reincarnated i'm coming back as a man. they have it easy!


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Could you consider mild ivf?  I had this and it doesn't involve down regging, just the stims and a low dose and so if it doesn't work or in my case, the first cycle had to be abandoned, you can go on to try again the next month and periods still arrive as normal.  I didn't have any side effects doing this and it was a case of quality over quantity - I went through with it the following month and it worked, but had it not done, I could have tried again the very next month.  Something to look into perhaps.  Best of luck x


----------



## Hopes2012 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies! I'm not too sure you want to be jealous of sore boobs- at least you could go for some chicken fillets, I'm stuck with my problem  

Sadly I am using the NHS, and choice about your treatment approach is limited (well, non-existent really....) but I will ask next month at my pre-treatment appointment....

Got to admit I'm a bit more worried about the OHSS this time, suffered from it right at the end last time, relatively mild I guess in terms of how severe it can be, but I know because of complications last time (poor response, almost cancelled cycle) that they plan to start me on an upper dose this time...


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

My treatment was all nhs, it's your body and life, keep persisting


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopes2012 said:


> I had my first cycle of IVF in September 2012, which sadly ended in MC in October.... It took about 2 months for my periods to return to normal, which I expected, but I am experiencing changes that I can only attribute to the IVF. I used to be a bit grumpy a day or two before my period, slightly sore breasts, a bit bloated... now I am verging on depressed from about 2-3 days AFTER my period until mid-cycle, and have sore breasts for 3 weeks out of 4.... I also get really bloated, but approx. one week AFTER my period which lasts for around 10 days.....


Hi

I have never had IVF, but am only too aware that our bodies can react in very strange ways to medication. So this could all be related to having played so extensively with Mother Nature and tipped your body over the edge for a bit. You could always have a Google to see if these would be likely side effects of the specific drugs you took or perhaps more likely to find comfort in others if you go on to one of the sites like www.askapatient.com but bear in mind that most people that write on these sites have had issues, so not necessarily representative.

The other possibility, and without knowing anything of your medical history I hope that I do not offend, but could it be that your body is just changing as it would have done or perhaps expedited this?

The third thing worth considering is whether your hormonal levels have changed to cause these changes?


----------

